# How do you refresh your make-up during the day?



## Lollie (Dec 9, 2009)

I was wondering... I always wear make-up during the day. But when I go out with friends in the evening, I always take all my make-up off and start all over again. But as this is quite time-consuming, I was wondering how other people do this? I just think it's not a very "fresh" idea to apply a new layer of foundation and powder?


----------



## shea_47 (Dec 9, 2009)

I always wash my face, take off my makeup and start over because I wear a different foundation when I'm going out than I usually use during the day. 

If I go out for dinner or something right after work, I usually just bring blotting papers along, a soft eyeliner and a quad in my purse so I can remove any oil and smoke out my eyes. *shrug*


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 9, 2009)

I will touch up with a dusting of powder in the middle of the day but if I am going out at night I wash my face and start all over. If I am in a hurry I will just blot and apply a new lip color. HTH!


----------



## bunee (Dec 10, 2009)

i always wondered about this too when i have a long day without stopping by at home . its easy to have eye makeup stay from the moment i step out of my house in the morning til i get home late at night, but its just not the same for face makeup ! foundation, concealer, blush or whatever doesnt last all day ! sometimes its not possible to carry around everything either !


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 10, 2009)

blot powder to touch up the face.
When I really want to do a retouch of shadows i just bring them with me.. (i never usually do this though..) staying power is usually fairly good with UDPP and MAC paints.  

But.. this is the reason why I sent an email to mac suggesting that they make a pallet that includes a space for a blush and like 3-4 shadows so that you can take your little pallet blush and shadows that you've used that day and bring them with you for touch ups.
If you like this idea.. please email mac!!


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 10, 2009)

I've always read that a mistake most women make is just adding more makeup on top of makeup that is already wearing off(esp foundation/powder). Your suppose to wash/wipe it off and start fresh to avoid looking cakey and causing breakouts.


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 10, 2009)

I always if I have time wash my makeup off and start over. Some foundations change colors the longer you wear them. Mineral foundations will turn gray or green on me after a few hours. Some liquid foundations have turned orange on me over time. To control the shine throughout the day I used blotting papers followed with a little translucent powder.  If my eyeshadow is starting to show oil I use a little translucent powder on it.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Dec 11, 2009)

An awl spray of charged water or fix + to revitalize my skin, a bit of blot powder (sometimes I use those blot paper sheets from MAC - very handy!) , some touche eclat..

If Im going out at night, Ill darken up my day look with some carbon and eyekohl, or maybe add flicks with fluidline. If Im in the mood, Ill throw on a pair of falsies. And darken up the lips. Only takes 5 mins for a day - to - night look!


----------



## Meisje (Dec 11, 2009)

I always take it all off and start over. I think it looks fresher, plus --- I just really like doing my makeup!


----------



## anita22 (Dec 13, 2009)

If I have time, I will wash my face and start over.

If I'm really pushed for time, then I'll use a makeup-remover wipe, and remove everything except for my eye makeup. 

My reasoning is, the eyes are the part of my makeup that I spend the most time on, and usually at the end of the day it's just my foundation, concealer, etc that needs refreshing, not my eyes. (I use Too Faced Shadow Insurance, so normally my eyes still look fine). So, I remove all my foundation with the wipe, moisturise, and re-do it, add a little blush etc. Then I just add a smokier shadow to the crease of my lids, a little gloss, and I have a going-out face in less than 10 mins


----------



## Lollie (Dec 15, 2009)

Anita, which wipes do you use?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 15, 2009)

I know I'm not Anita, but baby wipes are cheap and work great. That's what I use.

I like to start over again. I usually wear matte long wearing foundation so if I can't stop at home it's ok. Blotting with coffee filters, apply a tiny bit of powder lightly and add some blush and gloss and I look ready for going out.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Dec 15, 2009)

If I am going home first, I usually reapply the lot - mainly because I can.

If I am going somewhere straight from work - casually, like the cinema, I will just touch up with powder.  If it's dinner or whatnot, I am like Anita, I wipe my face off but leave my eyes and reapply.


----------



## john1123 (Dec 16, 2009)

No need to do a fresh make up again. You can use powder to alleviate shine that appears on their face during the day. 

All powder does is soak up the oil and make your face look cakey. 
Your face begins to show shine during the day because your foundation and other make-up that you applied has worn off.


----------



## anita22 (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lollie* 

 
_Anita, which wipes do you use?_

 
I use Olay 'Gentle Cleansers' wipes, though I've no idea if they're sold anywhere outside the UK. I think they're really great for oily skin, not too drying or too greasy.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 17, 2009)

i perfer to start over but if i am pressed on time i add more concealor to freshen my foundation, add a fresh coat of blush, a swipe of eyeshadow, recurl lashes add a another light coat of mascara, and reapply lipstick.


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_blot powder to touch up the face.
When I really want to do a retouch of shadows i just bring them with me.. (i never usually do this though..) staying power is usually fairly good with UDPP and MAC paints.  

But.. this is the reason why I sent an email to mac suggesting that they make a pallet that includes a space for a blush and like 3-4 shadows so that you can take your little pallet blush and shadows that you've used that day and bring them with you for touch ups.
If you like this idea.. please email mac!!_

 
 This sounds like a great idea. How convenient would it be to have a small palette you can throw in your purse with all the essentials. If anything, it would be an excuse to by twice as many pots for home and work.


----------



## anita22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_blot powder to touch up the face.
When I really want to do a retouch of shadows i just bring them with me.. (i never usually do this though..) staying power is usually fairly good with UDPP and MAC paints.  

But.. this is the reason why I sent an email to mac suggesting that they make a pallet that includes a space for a blush and like 3-4 shadows so that you can take your little pallet blush and shadows that you've used that day and bring them with you for touch ups.
If you like this idea.. please email mac!!_

 
You could try using a Z-palette? It's just an empty palette that you can put anything into. The only downside is that it doesn't have a mirror.

Makeup artists provisions


----------



## cetati (Dec 19, 2009)

It's a myth that if you touch up foundation or powder it will always look cakey or cause break outs. I've read the following advice in a Japanese magazine for hot days and oily skin, and it's helped me a ton. 

1. This is optional, but you can give your face a light spray with some sort of moisturizing liquid, ie. Fix+. This helps revitalize your skin and give you that lovely dewy look.
2. Blot with a tissue. If I skipped step 1, I just start by blotting with some blot paper if I have it, a tissue if I don't. 
3. Since my foundation/powder/blush has somewhat worn off during the day, it's ok that I'm blotting it away and removing excess oil. If you find that all the oil coming off also takes off your foundation, don't worry, because it's better than touching up over oil that's been mixed in with your face make up. That creates cakiness. 
4. Invest in a good concealer to touch up the trouble spots that have peeked through under fading foundation. You can use a Q-tip to gently clean away old foundation if you want, to apply a fresh dot with new concealer so that it doesn't cake on as much. I don't find tihs necessary usually since my face make up is never so heavy that by touching up it becomes cakey. 
5. Invest in a good powder foundation (I like MUFE's all mat), because you can take it on the go with you and put it on again with a puff or a kabuki brush (I use a puff then blend out the powderiness with a fluffy brush). This will provide coverage, re-even out your skin, and also keep your oil at bay and under control and continue to blot out shine. 
6. Reapply blush because you've just covered it up! 

The above is just for face make up--I agree with above comments about just darkening your make up day to night with some darker colors. 

I keep a lot of things in my make up bag, but if you don't have room for it, perhaps buy some duplicates of your home make up, and add a good powder foundation, and keep it all in your work drawer in a box/bag or in your school locker, whichever situation it is. That way you don't have to carry around a ton of product all the time. 

If I'm going out and I may want to touch up, the most essential items are blotting powder I can fit a package of this easily in my wallet), a small stick concealer (I like Urban Decay's 24/7 concealer pencil), and lip product (including lip balm).


----------



## debdasmptr (Dec 23, 2009)

The same problem i faced some days before and also was wondering for any solution.Then finally got a excellent tip. Somebody tell me before taking make-up just apply ice on your face for 1/2 hrs.Then start your make-up.From that day i also using it and got best result.Then you most have a try and post your experience.Thanks...............


----------



## Strawberrymold (Dec 23, 2009)

I always just take my whole face off and start from scratch. I suppose I could use wipes or blotting sheets but if I'm going out I want to look my very cutest so I would rather just start fresh!


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 23, 2009)

I prefer to do my makeup again if I have time. For evenings when I don't have time to go home, I like to refresh with MUFE Super Matte Loose powder. Does not look cakey at all.

Using face wipes / doing just the face and touching up the eyes is a great idea though.


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 18, 2010)

i just toss my mineral foundation, 219, flat top kabuki brush, ammo palette, blush of the day and a liner brush and im good to go for the day and night


----------



## finchkittie (Mar 9, 2010)

Usually I just apply a little powder in the needed areas, re-apply the liner on my waterline and put on some lip balm. I normally don't need to touch up eyeshadow or blush or anything like that. As a tip, I've always heard you can take a clean spooly, dip it in a makeup remover and run it through your lashes a few times. Then if you need to freshen your mascara it makes it a lot easier and ensures you don't end up with a clumpy mess!


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 9, 2010)

I always wash of my makeup and start over from the beginning if I'm going out in the evening. By the end of school my face is usually all red and sweaty LOL so I'd rather start from scratch and have a fresh face. But if I'm just going to hang out with my friends or grab some food after school I just touch up with some eyeliner, lipstick/lipgloss and some powder.


----------

